# New Home For My Pocket Watch Collection



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

My collection has, up till now, been housed on a motley collection of adapted paper towel holder, wooden cheese boards and, most recently, wooden pocket watch stands.

Times they are a changing -




























A three drawer cabinet by a bespoke cabinet maker no less ....










The eagle eyed among you will have spotted the error in the project details.

.... MTF


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

... The new tenants ...




























More to follow another day.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow..... i really like that.









It's what I would call "a proper job", the quality of the timber and workmanships sets a new standard.

I've got something loosely simliar in mahogany but without the display top for my wristwatches.

Thanks for showing us and it's nice to see that the craft of doing something really well is not lost.

Here's mine, I should really line the draws[a new task for sunday i think]


















steve


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

An excellent mingling of wood and metal technologies. :notworthy: Ticks and tacks! 

Mike


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Julian,

Very nice, I like Oak very much, it looks the dogs daggles, well done!Â :thumbsup:

Best regards Martin


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

stevieb said:


> Wow..... i really like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THEMS some drawers I'd like to rummage through - looks like a right little aladdins cave!

Oh and Julian, great little set-up. Think I spotted the deliberate mistake you mention.... a 4 drawer cabinet?? Think I need this chap doing my taxes!!!


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Forgot to add - this was an ebay 'buy it now' @ *Â£35!!! *


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Julian Latham said:


> Forgot to add - this was an ebay 'buy it now' @ *Â£35!!! *


That was a bargain!!!!


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice indeed and an absolute bargain - you couldn't buy the materials for that price.

I'm assuming you can swap the drawers over (always a test of a good piece) and have a different set on display.

Are the watches loose, just placed on the lining, or are they recessed

I've done a few knife presentation cases with recessed interiors and I was given a couple of tips by an upholsterer which made it a lot easier to do (drop me a pm if you decide to do it)

BTW what is the watch, bottom right in the first pic with the fob?

Chris


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

a6cjn said:


> I'm assuming you can swap the drawers over (always a test of a good piece) and have a different set on display.
> 
> Are the watches loose, just placed on the lining, or are they recessed
> 
> ...


Chris,

I made the same assumption about the drawers and was suprised to find they are not inter-changeable! I had a look at his web site, where he makes much of being a proper time served apprentice cabinet maker, made me smile when matched up against a three drawer (project note states four drawer) cabinet with three different drawer sizes. For what I paid it is still value for money, and I'm chuffed with it.

The top two drawers have shallow recesses for seven watches, the lower tray is flat, all are 'loose' really.

The watch is a Cortebert (526?) as supplied to Italian State Railway badged as Perseo, the one bottom left is its twin.

Julian (L)

P.S. Alan Wakefield lives somewhere near Brum'


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice Julian, you're rapidly becoming thh forum authority on Mjolna PW's - and now a cabinet to be proud of! :notworthy:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

What a bargain.


----------



## tissotman (Nov 28, 2010)

Julian Latham said:


> ... The new tenants ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice collection


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

a6cjn said:


> Very nice indeed and an absolute bargain - you couldn't buy the materials for that price.
> 
> I'm assuming you can swap the drawers over (always a test of a good piece) and have a different set on display.
> 
> ...


After measuring the three drawers very carefully it turns out that the front piece of the top drawer is 2mm shorter. I'm going to get 2mm skimmed off the other drawers, even though it will leave (small) gaps. It seems a good trade-off to be able to rotate the display.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Julian Latham said:


> After measuring the three drawers very carefully it turns out that the front piece of the top drawer is 2mm shorter. I'm going to get 2mm skimmed off the other drawers, even though it will leave (small) gaps. It seems a good trade-off to be able to rotate the display.


From the pics Julian, I would suggest that the problem is with the drawer runners and/or the grooves in the drawer sides

I would have a look to see if you can remove the drawer fronts from the trays and then make the grooves a tad deeper and/or take a bit of the runners and then put the fronts back on.

I would also rub candle wax on both runners and grooves

Difficult to tell from the pics but I'm sure you'll get it sorted

Chris


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow! Julian, I have just found this collectino browsing through.It is more than impressive, quite a show, and so well displayed.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

collection by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Here is my modest pocket watch collection.


----------

